# So uh... a question about a bitch's vagina



## liquid

Awkward, LOL! 

My dog's vagina area is a very dark brown color, almost black. Is this normal? I see no discharge or anything like that. She DID have discharge when I first had her and although the vet didnt say it was vaginitis or anything, she was put on a round of antibiotics and probiotics and that cleared up after two weeks.

The area/fur is just very dark in color and Im not sure if it's supposed to be that way?


----------



## twoisplenty

Take a picture of her cha cha so we know exactly what you are describing. It sounds like it is stained from her grooming herself. The dog's saliva will discolour the fur.


----------



## liquid

twoisplenty said:


> Take a picture of her cha cha so we know exactly what you are describing. It sounds like it is stained from her grooming herself. The dog's saliva will discolour the fur.


LOL! Took pictures of her chacha as you said! It's look a bit better today actually, it was almost black the other day which is what caused my initial concern. 
It does look similar to how tear stains would look, but if it were stained from her grooming herself, wouldn't her paws be stained as well since she grooms her paws too?

Here are the photos:














My boyfriend looked over as I was resizing them and said "WOW.. what are you doing" LOL :rofl:


----------



## Kat

As a pug, Ruby has that problem, with her wrinkles she gets yeast infections. I clean the area with warm water and organic apple cider vinegar. Gently dry it, and put some organic coconut oil. Within 3 days, her yeast infection was gone. Not sure if what your dog has is actually a yeast infection, but it looks like that to me.


----------



## twoisplenty

She is yeasty looking for sure. Cleaning it daily with a ACV and warm water (50/50) will help get rid of the yeast. Whats happening is she is moist down there either from a bit of urine dripping and/or her cleaning herself. Yeast loves warm, moist places. So by applying the AVC you are making the environment to acidic for yeast to grow in. You can also add it to their water or food daily. 1 teaspoon morning and night should do the trick  I prefer adding to their food. Also keep a towel handy and keep the area as dry as possible. 

Where else can you post pictures of your dog's cha cha?? lol


----------



## magicre

where else can you title a thread......so uh, a question about a bitch's vagina? LOL


----------



## liquid

Kat said:


> As a pug, Ruby has that problem, with her wrinkles she gets yeast infections. I clean the area with warm water and organic apple cider vinegar. Gently dry it, and put some organic coconut oil. Within 3 days, her yeast infection was gone. Not sure if what your dog has is actually a yeast infection, but it looks like that to me.





twoisplenty said:


> She is yeasty looking for sure. Cleaning it daily with a ACV and warm water (50/50) will help get rid of the yeast. Whats happening is she is moist down there either from a bit of urine dripping and/or her cleaning herself. Yeast loves warm, moist places. So by applying the AVC you are making the environment to acidic for yeast to grow in. You can also add it to their water or food daily. 1 teaspoon morning and night should do the trick  I prefer adding to their food. Also keep a towel handy and keep the area as dry as possible.
> 
> Where else can you post pictures of your dog's cha cha?? lol


So I can add it to her water/food instead of applying it directly to the area?
I wouldve never thought yeast.. glad I posted pictures!



twoisplenty said:


> Where else can you post pictures of your dog's cha cha?? lol





magicre said:


> where else can you title a thread......so uh, a question about a bitch's vagina? LOL


Nowhere but DFC!! :lol:


----------



## ShanniBella

Looks normal to me seeing as how my friends yellow lab has the same reddish/brownish coloring going on down there. It's from her cleaning herself....saliva will do that


----------



## whiteleo

ShanniBella said:


> Looks normal to me seeing as how my friends yellow lab has the same reddish/brownish coloring going on down there. It's from her cleaning herself....saliva will do that


Yep, my female B.T. who can't clean herself down there used to get discolored like that, I would just clean it with a warm wash cloth...It hasn't been this color for awhile now, not sure what I attribute it to.


----------



## twoisplenty

liquid said:


> So I can add it to her water/food instead of applying it directly to the area?
> I wouldve never thought yeast.. glad I posted pictures!


I would clean her daily for the next week or so and also start adding it to her food.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Seriously? That's yeast? Ania's hoo ha looks like that too (kind of reddish-pink fur), but I never thought anything of it. Dang it! I'm not sure I'd want to put vinegar ON it....:flame::shocked:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Yeah, Mol's equipment is a bit discoloured and blackish too. Maybe I'll put vinegar on it and see if she lights up and tears out down the street. (Joking, of course).
Her's does seem to get darker when she licks, um, down there. 
I'll put some apple cider vinegar on the shopping list this week, won't hurt to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## xellil

I have to admit, I have never looked at Snorkels' hoo-ha. She's only the second or third female dog I've had in my life, and I would just prefer not to know where things are down there.


----------



## CorgiPaws

xellil said:


> I have to admit, I have never looked at Snorkels' hoo-ha. She's only the second or third female dog I've had in my life, and I would just prefer not to know where things are down there.


Haha, having 3 in tact females and 3 in tact males in my house, my ladies get their vulvas checked out pretty regularly for signs of heat when it's close to time!! (technically their external junk is the vulva, vaginas are inside) 

My girls have never looked yeasty, maybe because they are short haired, raw fed, and I do ACV in the water bucket? I've used cranberry for mild puppy vaginitis with good success, would that work for this, out of curiosity??


----------



## bridget246

magicre said:


> where else can you title a thread......so uh, a question about a bitch's vagina? LOL


I'm positive this entire forum was filtered from most schools as a result of the title of this thread. I once wondered about Bridget's vagina. A strange smell was coming from somewhere. So I rolled Bridget over and pulled her hind legs apart so my trainer could see her vagina. Bridget was so embarrassed! So was I! We thought maybe she was having a cycle. 

The day that does happen expect a 911 post here from me in all caps!


----------

